# Opera Bug



## Jaejae (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinda hard to explain, but the title bar is duplicated, click to enlarge.


----------



## Neko (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm a Opera-User myself and I don't have this problem. Which version do you use ?
It did work with 9.24 and it's still working in the 9.5 Beta!


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 2, 2007)

I use Opera, dont have that...


----------



## paul1991 (Nov 2, 2007)

Its been like that for over 1 year. It happens on the Wii opera too.
I just got used to it.


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

opera user - doesnt happen to me.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 4, 2007)

doesnt happen to me when i use opera

btw, your theme is ugly, you should get the royal blue zune skin


----------



## pandas0nic (Nov 5, 2007)

I do use Opera also, v9.24 build 8816, and this bug has occured to me, it only happens when i go into a subforum, sometimes the page renders correctly sometimes it doesent, but just wanted to say it does happen.  My OS is Vista Ult 64bit.  I might try out the new beta see if that fixes anything.


----------



## calvin_0 (Nov 9, 2007)

opera user, ver 9.21, Build 8776

no problem.


----------



## OSW (Nov 13, 2007)

ah! it happened to me a few hours ago when i entered a subforum, but then it went fine again the next time i tried.

working fine as usual now.


----------



## enigmaindex (Jan 17, 2008)

I got the bug now aswell

Clicker here

Version 9.25 Build 8827

Weird, but i guess i'll get use to it.


----------

